# The Largest Nuclear Power Plant In The World



## FastTrax (Oct 22, 2020)

www.tepco.co.jp/en/hd/index-e.html

www.nytimes.com/2007/07/25/world/asia/25japan.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kashiwazaki-Kariwa_Nuclear_Power_Plant

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Electric_Power_Company


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

The picture of the green paneled control centre/room looks like something straight out of outer-space.

Jeepers, my husband get's cross whenever he has to absorb the cost of a handful of rebar lengths, I can't imagine the millions upon millions of dollars worth of steel that goes into the making of such a facility.

Very interesting stuff, Fast.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 23, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The picture of the green paneled control centre/room looks like something straight out of outer-space.
> 
> Jeepers, my husband get's cross whenever he has to absorb the cost of a handful of rebar lengths, I can't imagine the millions upon millions of dollars worth of steel that goes into the making of such a facility.
> 
> Very interesting stuff, Fast.



I think many of the new tech control facilities are the cats meow or is it the cats whiskers? AMTRAK CTEC and AMTRAK/LIRR/NJT PSCC are just too cool but the grunts who actually work the consoles are all stressed out. The district managers are too busy writing them up for not keeping the stations slots filled GOD forbid something happens to the trainsets.


----------

